# 2018 with Drag DR34's



## Jacque8080 (Oct 31, 2017)

The black on black looks good.


----------



## Discount Tire (Jun 12, 2012)

Great looking setup spygoat.


----------



## Spygoat (Nov 5, 2017)

Discount Tire said:


> Great looking setup spygoat.


Got 'em from you guys! I didn't know you were a vendor here!


----------



## Discount Tire (Jun 12, 2012)

Spygoat said:


> Got 'em from you guys! I didn't know you were a vendor here!


That's awesome to hear - thank you for your business! I've always been fond of the Drag DR-34 and you can't beat the price!

If you need anything in the future, shoot us a PM! Thank you again for your support!


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Nice setup. Dude, that thing needs some tint!! It’s like I’m looking right into the sun! [emoji23][emoji41][emoji23][emoji41]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spygoat (Nov 5, 2017)

CruzeTech said:


> Nice setup. Dude, that thing needs some tint!! It’s like I’m looking right into the sun! [emoji23][emoji41][emoji23][emoji41]


I would love to but window tint is illegal in New York. Unless you have an SUV, then you can tint the back windows. You can't pass inspection with tint and it's probable cause for a traffic stop, which is an instant ticket here...no thanks..lol.


----------



## rmeav8r#106 (Oct 14, 2017)

Its not illegal for tint in NY......but for what % they do allow now, you may as well have nothing and just issue your passengers sunglasses.


----------



## steelhead303 (Apr 12, 2018)

What was the wheel weight on the Drag 34's?


----------



## Discount Tire (Jun 12, 2012)

steelhead303 said:


> What was the wheel weight on the Drag 34's?


Welcome to the site steelhead!

The 17x7.5 Drag DR34 weighs 22 lbs.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

steelhead303 said:


> What was the wheel weight on the Drag 34's?


Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

